# Acid Reflux



## Guest (Jul 9, 2009)

had to take the day off work, got in the car and my stomach was in my mouth

ive got no burning sensations what so ever just a ball in my throat (no jokes)

that makes me gag (still no jokes) and so im a mess

ending up having a panick attack, couldnt breath head was spun out...nearly died lol

got to have blood test and had ecg earlier (docs werent too sure because of my breathlessness)

either way im on lansoprazole to help get rid of the stomach acid or excess of oorrr help heal my oestrophigus (SP)...not sure

cant eat, if i do, more acid due to digestion, ball in throat and i throw up

surely you guys have experienced this before, its apprently quite common

just like to hear similar stories and its severity and how easily its treated etc etc, im never ill and i mean never so when im like this i always need reasurring as i feel im at deaths door lol:rolleyes:

p.s also on penacilin incase of a throat infection, i doubt it but you cant argue with a Doc, im not a medication man so the sooner im better....the better lol


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

sounds to me like a hiatus hernia bud pretty common and not place i have similar but not as bad refluxing0 get just heartburn real bad cos of my two freindly ulcers on rabeprozole now and seems to control them


----------



## papaguy51 (Jun 30, 2009)

You need to get that sorted, and quickly sir.

Without trying to worry you too much, my uncle had that all his life and was diagnosed with cancer in his throat last year - that's how serious it can be.

It can be caused by a number of things.

Firstly, a genetic condition caused by bacteria in the stomach. That's easily treated and detected by a simple blood test.

There can also be a problem with your windpipe/stomach, which is detected by shoving a camera down your gullet.

My mum has this, as do I on occasion. You should look into it though.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2009)

cheers for the replies guys

yeh i did read on the cancer, due to the acid traveling up the throat where it shouldnt be its constantly harrasing the cells that arent made for it

like i say theyve given me some tablets, lansoprazole or something

got some blood tests a week today then another appointment following week with the results

going to read up abit as i like to know what the Doc is saying and also like to know what makes her thing its this or that

hiatus hernia, never heard it but will jump on google now

hate being ill


----------



## Totalrebuild (May 26, 2009)

Always best to get these things checked out

I had pretty much the same problem, I was taken into hospital and had various tests including the camera down my throat, turned out they could find absolutely nothing wrong and put me on Lansoprazole indefinitely to heal the oesophagus and to reduce the acid production.

They said it's possible the valve that keeps acid down, keeps flipping open, but theres nothing serious there so not to worry

Hope this helps and eases your mind slightly 

Still get it checked out though !


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2009)

Totalrebuild said:


> Always best to get these things checked out
> 
> I had pretty much the same problem, I was taken into hospital and had various tests including the camera down my throat, turned out they could find absolutely nothing wrong and put me on Lansoprazole indefinitely to heal the oesophagus and to reduce the acid production.
> 
> ...


how long was you on the medication mate? did you see a quick relief on the horrible stufed throat feeling, absolutely hate it


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2009)

i havent eaten for 6 hours!!!!!!!!!!!

but i feel fine, no digestion, no acid so no throat swelling, what a horrible scenario lol

gonna try some crackers and cheese now because i just have to


----------



## Totalrebuild (May 26, 2009)

I'm still on the Lansoprazole, I have to continue using it for the foreseeable future. The meds statred working within a few days, and work really well. However, if I miss them for 1 day, the acid comes straight back


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2009)

cheers mate, im on second dose now, hope they start kicking in i cant stand this now


----------



## Eklektik (May 15, 2009)

Lansoprazole is a decent medication, it basically contains charcoal like substance to neutralise the acid in your stomach, on the downside you can sometimes have quite painful trips to the toilet til your body gets used to it, Also I'd strongly advise taking these until the doc tells you otherwise, if you stop taking them your body can have a rebound effect due to producing very little acid and in effect produces more than was causing the initial problem (talking from experience here)


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2009)

cheers for posting that pal

like i said im only on second dose and im struggling to eat a bowl of cereal, worried about my throat kicking off again and then me wanting to throw up

cheers again


----------



## Eklektik (May 15, 2009)

No probs mate, the Lanzoprazole will take 3-4 doses to kick in effectively, (has the doc put you on 3 or 4 doses per day? or just an ad-hoc basis?) if it hasnt kicked in after 2 full days of doses go back to the docs, theres a similar but stronger medication out there (the name alludes me at the moment) which he may put you on, but they are hesitant to do so as it can cause stomach cramps etc

If your eating today try to eat neutral foods that will not create excess acid, milk is ok for some but not others, I used to found dry toast or chicken breast worked well for me, but whatever you eat cut it into small amounts and chew it up pretty well before swallowing


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

I take lanzoprazole 30mg ED to combat stomach acid, still bothered by it at times but nothing like what it was before i started the meds. Been on it for a right few years now and no sign of it stopping.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2009)

aye im eating wheatabix at mo with milk, seems to be going 'ok'

been chewing my food into mush to try and help digestion

im currently on one dose per day not sure on the strength


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Supplementing with glutamine and apple cider vinegar may help.

Try and alkalyse your diet more by consuming more greens - veg and leafy salads.Add lemon juice to your pwo shake.


----------



## Fatbastard (Oct 16, 2008)

ParaManiac said:


> Supplementing with glutamine and apple cider vinegar may help.
> 
> Try and alkalyse your diet more by consuming more greens - veg and leafy salads.Add lemon juice to your pwo shake.


Interesting suggestions. I also take Lanzoprozole 30mg for the past few years. Lemon juice and vinegar - arent they both quite acidic? How do these help?

Cheers mate, look forward to your response


----------



## Eklektik (May 15, 2009)

vinegar is alkaline if i remember correctly, although i thought lemon juice was acidic?


----------



## infrared (Jun 30, 2009)

Have you been allergy tested? Probiotics? Digestive Enzymes?


----------



## infrared (Jun 30, 2009)

Eklektik said:


> vinegar is alkaline if i remember correctly, although i thought lemon juice was acidic?


Vinegar is acidic. Acetic Acid.


----------



## Fatbastard (Oct 16, 2008)

Just googled the health benefits of apple cider vinegar and there are documented studies of ACV improving reflux and weight loss also. Interesting.. might give it a bash a post results


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2009)

wouldnt adding acid such as lemon juice make it worse?

just heaved my guts up.. im loving this


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2009)

infrared said:


> Have you been allergy tested? Probiotics? Digestive Enzymes?


no mate, got blood test next week for thyroid etc you think should i mention this to my Doc?


----------



## infrared (Jun 30, 2009)

Mrdaveyk said:


> no mate, got blood test next week for thyroid etc you think should i mention this to my Doc?


Ask your Doc for an allergy test. They will take blood and screen for food allergies. Excess acid 1 teaspoon of bicarbonate of soda in a glass of water. Down it. You will feel better in a few minutes. Peppermint / ginger tea as well to help your stomach


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2009)

cheers mate, been reading on this ACV thing

the ACV is turned alkaline when it enters your stomach apparently

also helps digestion, may give it a try


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

ACV,lemons and limes are acidic by classification however,im led to believe,they have an alkalying effect when digested.

Hence,as the body is in an acidic state post workout,it is a good idea to incorporate one of the above at this time.


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

I've got a hiatus hernia mate so I feel for you. Most people get it later in life it generally comes from a lifetime of being sick, as in the action of heaving, especially with empty stomach contents, causes your stomach lining to herniate in to your oesophagus. I was quite sick a lot in my rec drug days (every fri and sat night without fail as I was coming up, silly boy back then) so I put it down to that.

It's been quite settled but has recently flared up due to taking Melanotan II. I headerd that peppermint tea is good for acid reflux, may try some myself and if it works out I'll let you know.


----------



## David Lloyd (Mar 22, 2006)

i got acid reflux and slight hiatus hernia and an inflamed oesophugus and stomach

but never had this lump in the throat thing

and never had any pain - i just suddenly felt sick at random points in the day - especially

in the morning - took me 30 - 40 mins to get breakfast down then there was still a chance i would throw it up again

i was eating a lot of acidic food - curries - lemons, tomatoes etc

i stopped that and ate more vegies, and took omeprozole and felt about 80 % better

trouble is its never got 100% better

still get sick sometimes but nowhere near as bad

i was also told to stop caffeine intake and eating too late at night is bad

i ve been having a protein shake in the middle of the night for years

which is bad for your digestion

also you are not meant to lie down after eating - u should stay seated upright

and avoid drinking water ten mins before a meal and an hour after

(pain in the **** that one)

doctors said it could also be linked to steroids particularly the orals

so i am knocking them on the head (the orals not steroids in general lol)

ps the camera down your throat thing is a total C*nt - dont get the throat numbed and stay awake like i did - its a fricking nightmare

get sedated and sleep thru the whole thing


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2009)

cheers all, day three now and ive managed to get a sarnie down me

im also on another pill now to stop nausea and vomiting

did throw up this morning

got work monday see how things go, im just a mess, hate it


----------



## infrared (Jun 30, 2009)

ParaManiac said:


> ACV,lemons and limes are acidic by classification however,im led to believe,they have an alkalying effect when digested.
> 
> Hence,as the body is in an acidic state post workout,it is a good idea to incorporate one of the above at this time.


ACV is lower PH acid than HCL in your stomach. It dilutes it slightly.


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

I suffer from reflux/GERF as well. Whilst its bad that so many guys onh here suffer from it, it's kind of a relief to know I'm not as much of a minority as I thought.

P.S ACV tastes like [email protected]!


----------



## colrob1 (Apr 5, 2005)

been going through the same thing .doc gave me esomeprazole 40mg and some tabs to stop me feeling sick ! it took a couple of months to work but now i have no "lumpy" feeling in the throat and i get the odd stomach cramp now and again so feel a lot better .i found that coffee really kicks it off ,so i stopped that and also stay away from greasy food !


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2009)

colrob1 said:


> been going through the same thing .doc gave me esomeprazole 40mg and some tabs to stop me feeling sick ! it took a couple of months to work but now i have no "lumpy" feeling in the throat and i get the odd stomach cramp now and again so feel a lot better .i found that coffee really kicks it off ,so i stopped that and also stay away from greasy food !


you still on the meds mate?


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2009)

thought id update

been taken off ....cant remember the name... the meds i was on the stop stomach acid forming... the blocker thing ...god im good lol

they then thought it was limothocitus or something, making me sick etc

been taken off them, had chest xray and blood tests all fine

going to see a gastro professional this week and hes going to do the camera down the neck thing by the looks of it

just had a meal and didnt drink with it... seem to have amade a slight difference...

watch this space i guess lol


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

Man that endoscopy is rough! When I had mine I had 3 fu(king fat ugly nurses just stood around watching and giggling as I was gagging uncontrollably, NHS for you.

Good luck with it bro, hope they come up with a diagnosis.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2009)

cheers mate, think im being knocked out for it, no way i could handle a tube in my throat ...i hope i am any way


----------



## Totalrebuild (May 26, 2009)

I was gagging uncontrollably with the endoscopy also .. . but it's all over in about 2 minutes.. they don't put you to sleep, just offer to sedate you.

I had a throat numbing spray which meant I wasn't left feeling groggy all day.

It's not nice, but it's over really really quickly

Good Luck


----------



## dan-mel (Jun 18, 2008)

I have just had this, it sucks.

I had it for 4 months, i ended up loosing over a stone and a half and feeling like utter sh1t. But that was because i spent the first month thinking it would just go away and threw up atleast once a day so i stopped eating which didnt help.

The doc first gave me some anti acids which did nothing i then got put onto omeprazole which stopped me been sick. Last week i had an endoscopy to try and find out what was wrong, but that came back with no result.

I have been on omeprazole for 2 and a half months, i stopped taking it 3 days ago as i wanted to see what would happen, and as of yet i havent been sick but i still don't feel right and keep getting the strange feeling in my throat.

I got the 'sedation' in the endoscopy which did fek all. They use the same ammount of stuff for a 6 stone old lady or a 20 stone guy. Im only 13 stone but it didn't even make me drowsy and i was wide awake like normal througout the whole thing, it was awful, so if you have one get the spray.

Sorry for a long post.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I suffer from really bad acid reflux and am on Lansoprosole for life. The throat thing does not sound like reflux though. Get it checked out


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2009)

being me i have done alot of research docs not longer think its acid reflux and nor do i

i beive eit may be Cricopharyngeal spasm caused by stress perhaps (been a hard year at work and no just started a harder year)

im still awaiting to hear something from the hosptial so when im over there im going to present them with this disorder and print out some info

a link below

http://www.learningradiology.com/archives2007/COW%20242-Criocpharyngeous/cricopharyngeouscorrect.html

if i read a book or be completely distracted it tends to go which makes some sense, i can eat any foods so far and it can still be there hence by stand back from acid reflux

the only treatment if it is that is valium to act as a muscle relaxant lol, lets just see what they say

p.s sorry for spelling, on poxy laptop lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2009)

docs have diagnosed it as stress

hopefully on the mend


----------



## shoestring (Jul 29, 2009)

I,ve been on Lansoprazole for Barrets osoephegus (inflamation of the osoephegus) for a while now, works really well, but does anyone out there know if it interferes with muscle building. The drug is a protein pump inhibitor which reduces stomach acid which in turn must interfere with the digestion and protein assymilation


----------

